# Safari et Adblock Plus : help!



## ZiggyStardust (5 Mai 2014)

Salut tout le monde!

Je tiens d'abord à dire que si j'en viens à poster un message ici, c'est que j'ai déjà fait une recherche et lu pas mal de sujet à propos de mon problème (j'ai pu en louper quelques uns, ne m'abattez pas tout de suite si ma question a déjà été posée! ), que j'ai tenté tout ce que je pouvais tenter, mais que rien n'y fais...

Voilà mon problème : Ce matin en ouvrant Safari, page blanche. Pour aller sur Gmail, page blanche. Sur Deezer? Page blanche. J'ai même essayé facebook où je ne vais quasiment jamais. Page blanche, page blanche, page blanche. Quel que soit le site, la page fait mine de se charger puis finalement rien! Pas de message d'erreur, l'adresse reste dans le navigateur, l'onglet prend même le nom du site que je cherche à atteindre, mais la page reste irrémédiablement blanche, même en essayant de la rafraîchir.

Après avoir cherché un peu sur toute sorte de forums, j'ai lu que réparer les permissions du disque, surtout lorsqu'on vient de faire une mise à jour d'OS (je suis passée sous Mavericks il y a une ou deux semaines), pouvait régler le problème. Donc je l'ai fait, mais ça n'a rien donné.

J'ai continué mes recherches et j'ai lu que ça pouvait venir des extensions.
Je check les extensions : "Search Me" (ou quelque chose du genre dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler, je ne savais même pas que j'avais cette extension). Je connais pas, je sais pas d'où ça sort, je ne m'en souviens pas m'en être servie... Je supprime! Mais le problème persiste.
Extension suivante : Adblock. Déçue par Adblock qui m'a bloquée les pubs (notamment les pubs Youtube) seulement quelques jours et s'est avéré totalement inefficace par la suite, j'ai téléchargé Adblock Plus il y a quelques temps. Je pensais avoir supprimé Adblock mais visiblement il est toujours là... Je supprime. Problème toujours présent.
Je commence un peu à perdre patience, m'voyez. Je check un peu les options d'Adblock Plus du coup, puisque c'est la seule extension qui me reste. EasyList+FR. Ca ok, c'est pas ça qui devrait poser le problème. Puis EasyPrivacy. Ca non plus, ça devrait pas poser de problème. Je vire Easy Privacy, juste pour voir. Pas de changement.
Je désactive Adblock Plus. TOUT REVIENT. Je le réactive : les pages blanches sont de retour. Je désactive/réactive pendant 10 bonnes minutes, pour être sûre. Mais c'est bien Adblock Plus qui me faisait tout beuguer.

Mais... POURQUOI?!
Je ne comprends vraiment pas. Je n'ai touché à rien niveau préférences/options, Adblock Plus marchait très bien, j'en étais super contente car il me virait REELLEMENT les pubs (pas comme Adblock "normal"), et là je suis obligée de le supprimer totalement pour pouvoir utiliser Safari?!

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur ce mystère et peut me donner une solution pour ne pas avoir à virer mon précieux Adblock Plus et pour pouvoir continuer à me servir de Safari (non, je ne veux pas passer sous Firefox ou Chrome - ces deux navigateurs sont très bien, je les ai testés, mais je préfère rester sous Safari), ce serait vraiment super svp!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## DarkOSX (5 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,
Cela est vraiment bizarre, il y'a peut-être eu une confusion avec adblock normale et adblock plus peut-être supprimer l'extension, supprimer les cookies...
Puis ferme safari et redémarrer le mac puis réinstallé l'extension cela peut peut-être résoudre le problème.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (5 Mai 2014)

Salut DarkOSX, merci pour ta réponse!

En fait j'ai déjà fait tout ça.
J'ai d'abord supprimé Adblock, réinitialisé Safari. Là comme toujours page blanche, j'ai fait mon test sur Adblock plus comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut. Une fois Adblock Plus désactivé, j'ai encore réinitialisé Safari et j'ai aussi redémarré mon Macbook. J'ai refais le test, et comme j'avais de nouveau des pages blanches, j'ai refais la même manip en désinstallant totalement Adblock au lieu de juste le désactiver. 

Du coup là je n'ai pas réinstallé Adblock Plus... Je doute que ça marche, mais je vais tester...


----------



## .:iSk8er:. (5 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je ne vais malheureusement pas pouvoir t'éclairer, mais si je poste un message sur ton sujet c'est pour te dire que je suis EXACTEMENT dans la même situation que toi, ZiggyStardust 
J'ai cherché un peu de mon côté et j'avais vu aussi qu'il fallait réparer les permissions, choses que j'ai fais (au passage, il y en avait des erreurs) mais le problème persiste toujours. J'ai vu le nom de ton sujet, sans cliquer dessus j'ai directement désactivé Adblock Plus et là par magie tout est revenu ! Impossible non plus de consulter ma boite mail quand Adblock Plus est activé, seulement voilà j'aimerais également le conservé car il bloque parfaitement les pubs. Ca m'embête vraiment de le supprimer.

Pour information, je n'ai jamais utilisé Adblock mais toujours Adblock Plus ! J'utilise moins souvent mon Mac (à cause du boulot), mais le peu de fois que je l'utilise (ces derniers jours) je pétais un câble 

Merci à toi pour ta "solution" en attendant que trouver une véritable solution !


----------



## ZiggyStardust (5 Mai 2014)

.:iSk8er:. a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je ne vais malheureusement pas pouvoir t'éclairer, mais si je poste un message sur ton sujet c'est pour te dire que je suis EXACTEMENT dans la même situation que toi, ZiggyStardust&#8230;
> J'ai cherché un peu de mon côté et j'avais vu aussi qu'il fallait réparer les permissions, choses que j'ai fais (au passage, il y en avait des erreurs) mais le problème persiste toujours. J'ai vu le nom de ton sujet, sans cliquer dessus j'ai directement désactivé Adblock Plus et là par magie tout est revenu ! Impossible non plus de consulter ma boite mail quand Adblock Plus est activé, seulement voilà j'aimerais également le conservé car il bloque parfaitement les pubs. Ca m'embête vraiment de le supprimer.
> ...




Salut salut, juste pour te dire que pour ma part j'ai fait ce que DarkOSX m'a conseillé : j'ai juste réinstallé Adblock Plus!

Assure-toi au préalable de l'avoir bien bien désinstallé (pas seulement désactivé). De mon côté avant de le réinstaller j'ai préféré réinitialiser Safari (>Menu Safari>Réinitialiser Safari) puis après ça j'ai redémarré mon Macbook. C'est seulement à ce moment là que j'ai réinstallé Adblock Plus. Depuis (bon, tu vas me dire, ça fait à peine un quart d'heure hein), tout marche très bien! 

Seule chose, j'aimerai quand même bien savoir pourquoi Adblock Plus s'est mis à péter un plomb tout seul dans son coin tout d'un coup alors que je n'ai touché à rien... Si jamais quelqu'un sait m'expliquer le pourquoi du comment, ça m'intéresse! ^^


----------



## difqonapple (5 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
Pour continuer votre discussion... eh bien j'ai exactement les meme problèmes !!!!!! C'est fous comme une petite extension pourtant si utile et utilisé s'avère faire "des dégats".
J'avais déjà réinitialiser safari, je vais essayer de supprimer adblock plus...

Bàv

EDIT: MIRACLE je vous écris en direct de safari


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2014)

ZiggyStardust a dit:


> ...Seule chose, j'aimerai quand même bien savoir pourquoi Adblock Plus s'est mis à péter un plomb tout seul dans son coin tout d'un coup alors que je n'ai touché à rien... Si jamais quelqu'un sait m'expliquer le pourquoi du comment, ça m'intéresse! ^^



Ce n'est peut-être pas Adblock qui pose problème, mais une url invasive du genre un ransomware "gendarmerie nationale" qui a beaucoup sévit sur Windows et qui est apparu sous OS X. Cela m'arrive de temps en temps de voir cette page et si je supprime l'onglet, tout de suite après j'ai droit à une belle page blanche sur n'importe quel onglet que j'ouvrirais.

Je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de fermer Safari et par défaut je vide tous les caches, fais le ménage dans l'historique et vire tous les cookies présents dans Préférences/Confidentialité. Il n'y a lieu de s'affoler, c'est pénible mais le syndrome de la page blanche peut survenir pour une autre raison. Disons aussi que Adblock laisse passer des cochonneries, il fait bien son boulot, mais n'est pas parfait.

Il n'y pas de parade ultime, mais en utilisant GlimmerBlocker... http://glimmerblocker.org ...ce peut-être une autre alternative un peu plus pointue. Attention, une fois installé, celui-ci se paramètre dans les Préférences Systeme. A voir.


----------



## difqonapple (6 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est peut-être pas Adblock qui pose problème, mais une url invasive du genre un ransomware "gendarmerie nationale" qui a beaucoup sévit sur Windows et qui est apparu sous OS X.(...)
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de fermer Safari et par défaut je vide tous les caches, fais le ménage dans l'historique et vire tous les cookies présents dans Préférences/Confidentialité. Il n'y a lieu de s'affoler, c'est pénible mais le syndrome de la page blanche peut survenir pour une autre raison. Disons aussi que Adblock laisse passer des cochonneries, il fait bien son boulot, mais n'est pas parfait.



Je n'ai jamais entendu parler du ransomware dont tu parles (ni du terme d'ailleurs, ma culture est assez pauvre dirait-on :'( :'( ). Ce qui est relativement étrange dans ce cas c'est que la suppressions d'AdblockPlus est la "solution" au problème, à croire que c'était trop invashif.
Un autre point que je soulèverais est que ça n'agit comme cela qu'avec safari, ce qui peut s'expliquer par le codage d'apple, mais pendant ce problème j'utilisais opéra et je n'ai remarqué aucun symptôme... ce qui tend à dire que c'est propre à safari, c'est qui n'est pas vraiment la façon d'agir d'un malware si ?

Enfin, je suis bien content de savoir que j'étais pas le seule, que ce n'était pas ma connexion internet, ou autre... Mais moi j'aimais bien adblock plus, c'est le seul qui bloquait les pubs youtube pour ne citer qu'un exemple...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

pour faire court Adblock et Adblock Plus sont 2 passoires avec Safari qui lui, devient au fil du temps , aussi sécurisé qu'un aéroport parisien


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de fermer Safari et par défaut je vide tous les caches, fais le ménage dans l'historique et vire tous les cookies présents dans Préférences/Confidentialité.


On raconte qu'il suffit de passer par _Safari > Réinitialiser Safari > Fermer toutes les fenêtres Safari_ pour se débarrasser du ransomware (qui n'agit que par du javacript).


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On raconte qu'il suffit de passer par _Safari > Réinitialiser Safari > Fermer toutes les fenêtres Safari_ pour se débarrasser du ransomware (qui n'agit que par du javacript).



Oui parfois ça suffit, dans d'autres cas ça peut-être plus virulent et rien n'y fait sauf la manière forte, mais sans conséquence sur mon OS X. Je n'ai jamais constaté de dégâts.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> pour faire court Adblock et Adblock Plus sont 2 passoires avec Safari qui lui, devient au fil du temps , aussi sécurisé qu'un aéroport parisien



Stupide et faux.


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Stupide et faux.



Je confirme, depuis 2011 je n'utilise que Adblock et aucun dysfonctionnement, hormis le très classique problème cité plus haut.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Stupide et faux.




Adblock est plus performant sur Opera que sur Safari 
il suffit simplement de faire l'essai quelques minutes pour sans apercevoir .
Pour l'admettre c'est pour certains, une autre histoire....


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Adblock est plus performant sur Opera que sur Safari
> il suffit simplement de faire l'essai quelques minutes pour sans apercevoir .
> Pour l'admettre c'est pour certains, une autre histoire....



Moi ce n'est pas avec quelques minutes que j'ai testé Adblock, mais pendant des heures de zapping toute la journée, et ce depuis 2011.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Moi ce n'est pas avec quelques minutes que j'ai testé Adblock, mais pendant des heures de zapping toute la journée, et ce depuis 2011.



Adblock Safari merdouille depuis Mavericks 
Le développeur a même publié une note à ce sujet attendant un correctif d'Apple pour faire le sien...
Hello guys,

*In Safari 6.1 and 7, Safari sometimes pre-loads pages before the user sees them. The way in which this is done does not give AdBlock the opportunity to block ads on those pages. Apple did not intend to cause problems for AdBlock and is working with us to fix the issue. Once the Safari team has fixed their part of the issue, we will be able to update our code to work with preloaded pages.

So we can do nothing with this bug now, we are still waiting for Safari team until this bug will be fixed.

Tomá&#353;*
Avant Mavericks, Adblocks fonctionnait bien c'est vrai 
Ce n'est plus le cas maintenant 
Mais bon si cela vous va comme ça y'a pas de soucis, on  n'est pas obligé d'utiliser Safari sur Mac .Et au risque de me faire une nouvelle fois insulter , Safari n'est plus depuis belle lurette et gai luron mon navigateur par défaut .
Y'a des choses plus graves dans la vie hein ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Adblock est plus performant sur Opera que sur Safari
> il suffit simplement de faire l'essai quelques minutes pour sans apercevoir .
> Pour l'admettre c'est pour certains, une autre histoire....



Je me fout de ce que fait adblock sur Opera parce que je n'utilise pas ce navigateur.
[plus exactement, je n'utilise plus depuis qu'il a abandonné Presto pour devenir un autre Chrome-like]

Tu parles de sécurité et ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet des pubs. En cela ce que tu racontes est stupide et faux. Du buzz inutile et malsain comme la plupart de tes posts lorsqu'il est sujet de Safari.

Quant aux propos cités, il faudrait les sourcer correctement qu'on puisse apprécier le contexte.

La vérité c'est que je n'ai aucun problème avec Adblock sur Safari, il bloque tout ce que je veux alors que les filtres sont réglés au minimum. Il y a une limitation dans les vidéos flash de YouTube, mais comme généralement je bloque le Flash et bascule sur QT je m'en contre-fiche.

Et le développeur de l'extension Adblock que j'utilise se prénomme Michael, pas Tomas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me fout de ce que fait adblock sur Opera parce que je n'utilise pas ce navigateur.
> [plus exactement, je n'utilise plus depuis qu'il a abandonné Presto pour devenir un autre Chrome-like]
> 
> Tu parles de sécurité et ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet des pubs. En cela ce que tu racontes est stupide et faux. Du buzz inutile et malsain comme la plupart de tes posts lorsqu'il est sujet de Safari.
> ...



Ce que l'on devrait faire, c'est de carrément fermer le forum. Ou alors le réserver à une élite pure comme les utilisateurs Apple exclusifs intelligents... de 4ème série ou bien ceux qui aiment flatter la pomme au cas ou ils viendraient lire mes ''déjections'' 
mais c'est vrai ici c'est Apple c'est Safari avec qui personne n'a des problemes et ceux qui en ont sont des cons assis entre la chaise et l'ecran 

Parceque tant qu'à faire dans les clichés...


----------



## PDD (9 Mai 2014)

Allons on se calme et on utilise FF qui n'a (encore) aucun problème avec AdBlok..Mais qui présente des ralentissements après un certain temps d'utilisation.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Ce que l'on devrait faire, c'est de carrément fermer le forum. Ou alors le réserver à une élite pure comme les utilisateurs Apple exclusifs intelligents... de 4ème série ou bien ceux qui aiment flatter la pomme au cas ou ils viendraient lire mes ''déjections''
> mais c'est vrai ici c'est Apple c'est Safari avec qui personne n'a des problemes et ceux qui en ont sont des cons assis entre la chaise et l'ecran
> 
> Parceque tant qu'à faire dans les clichés...



Mec. Ici c'est un forum technique. On est là pour aider réellement les gens, pas pour faire du prosélytisme.

Safari et Adblock ça fonctionne très bien contrairement à ce que tu prétends. L'indiquer c'est donner une information technique pour que le demandeur puisse évaluer sa situation.

Il y a des gens qui utilisent Safari, qui en sont satisfaits, et lorsqu'ils rencontrent un problème ne souhaitent pas lire tes posts de prosélyte chromé mais trouver une solution pour Safari.


Par ailleurs, rien n'empêche d'avoir plusieurs navigateurs et de les utiliser selon les besoins du moment. D'autant que Safari propose dans le menu développement la possibilité d'appeler un autre navigateur sur la page en cours.

Contrairement à Adblock, Adblock+ est une extension nouvelle sur Safari. Je l'emploie sur Firefox avec satisfaction depuis longtemps.

Sinon, il y a d'autres solutions comme Gimmeblocker mentionné ci-dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *Mec*. Ici c'est un forum technique. On est là pour aider réellement les gens, pas pour faire du prosélytisme.
> 
> Safari et Adblock ça fonctionne très bien contrairement à ce que tu prétends. L'indiquer c'est donner une information technique pour que le demandeur puisse évaluer sa situation.
> 
> ...


Nous n'avons pas étudié le cheval dans les mêmes écoles, Monsieur ! Vous étiez à Vaugirard quand j'étais à Saumur. J'apprenais le pas espagnol quand vous débitiez du saucisson sur votre étal, et vous en étiez probablement au steack haché quand j'enseignais le trot raccourci ! ( c'est pour le mec...)
Et tiens, c'est marrant votre remarque sur le prosélytisme...c'est exactement ce que vous faites en nous serinant que vous n'avez aucun problème avec Safari et que vous detestez Chrome et que le couple Adblock Safari fonctionne tres bien .Je n'y vois aucune reponse technique .ni solutions  sauf celle d'utiliser Firefox qui vient de rejoindre Chrome .....je comprends que vous soyez de mauvaise humeur
Vos interventions le sont souvent,et techniques et pertinentes  ,mais sur ce post , justement, non !
fin du HS 
et bonne continuation


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Nous n'avons pas étudié le cheval dans les mêmes écoles, Monsieur ! Vous étiez à Vaugirard quand j'étais à Saumur. J'apprenais le pas espagnol quand vous débitiez du saucisson sur votre étal, et vous en étiez probablement au steack haché quand j'enseignais le trot raccourci !
> Et tiens, c'est marrant votre remarque sur le prosélytisme...c'est exactement ce que vous faites en nous serinant que vous n'avez aucun problème avec Safari et que vous detestez Chrome et que le couple Adblock Safari fonctionne tres bien .Je n'y vois aucune reponse technique .ni solutions  sauf celle d'utiliser Firefox qui vient de rejoindre Chrome .....
> Vos interventions le sont souvent,et techniques et pertinentes  ,mais sur ce post , justement, non !
> fin du HS
> merci



Indiquer à quelqu'un qui utilise le même navigateur que moi que je n'ai pas de problème avec tel outil est lui donner une information. Si tu ne comprends pas cela, c'est que tes neurones sont en train de foutre le camp.

Je n'ai dis nulle part dans ce poste que je détestais Chrome. Nous avons déjà eu ailleurs cette discussion sur Chrome et Safari. Tu connais mon avis, je connais le tien. Il n'a rien à faire ici.

Saumur ?

[YOUTUBE]XZ4BzxuELBU[/YOUTUBE]

Pour finir en chanson.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]XZ4BzxuELBU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pour finir en chanson.



pas de bol je suis plutôt Téléphone que Trust
Décidement....


----------



## Phil54 (12 Mai 2014)

Ces échanges courroucés entre membre d'élite ne m'ont pas permis de savoir si je pouvais installer Adblock sur Safari en toute quiétude et c'est bien dommage car jusqu'ici j'ai toujours trouvé de bons conseils sur macgénération.....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Si tu peux l'installer, la quiétude tu l'auras en utilisant et en voyant si ça marche bien chez toi .

GlimmerBlocker, c'est très bien aussi et ça fonctionne avec les autres navigateurs que tu as.


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2014)

Phil54 a dit:


> Ces échanges courroucés entre membre d'élite ne m'ont pas permis de savoir si je pouvais installer Adblock sur Safari en toute quiétude et c'est bien dommage car jusqu'ici j'ai toujours trouvé de bons conseils sur macgénération.....



A la base tu n'es pas le demandeur et le créateur de ce message. Sinon tu as quand même pas mal de réponses positives en 1ère page.


----------

